# Drying towels - too much choice



## TrainerFreak81 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi everyone. Im after recommendations for drying towels, ive been using cheapo waffle weave towels and have inflicted a few light swirls  totally my own stupid fault but im learning as i go i guess. I want some nice plush towels that will minimise marring etc etc.

Opinions on the following please:

CarPro boa grey 600gsm
Chemical guys woolly mammoth
Purple monster 600gsm
AB reaper
Eurow double density blue 600gsm

TIA


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Get the serious performance uber towel its 1000gsm
Or the autofinesse aqua deluxe. Heard good reviews on that too


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I would second the Serious Performance limited edition Uber drying towel which is extra large an excellent drying towel


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Not one on your list but I'd go with the microfibre madness dry me crazy towel

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/microfibre-madness-dry-me-crazy-towel.html

Also would recommend pat drying


----------



## TrainerFreak81 (Mar 7, 2015)

Will_G said:


> Also would recommend pat drying


Yeh ive adopted that method now after seeing the damage I was inflicting.


----------



## TrainerFreak81 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ok so theres a few votes for Uber towel, I will have a mooch online and see if I can see any reviews.

Ive seen a couple reviews for the AF aqua but theyre never ever in stock lol


----------



## RoyW80 (Jan 20, 2013)

another vote for the yellow uber towel


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I bought a towel on here from a "group buy" a while ago and its brilliant. It was blue but cant remember who sold it..


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

How about the Auto Finesse Aqua Deluxe? 

Sutty.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

bradleymarky said:


> I bought a towel on here from a "group buy" a while ago and its brilliant. It was blue but cant remember who sold it..


If its the big blue one with red edge i got 2 and they are brill


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Bigoggy said:


> If its the big blue one with red edge i got 2 and they are brill


Thats the ones but cant remember who was doing the group buy


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Was shopshine i think


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

My own car had sufficient swirls prior to my ownership, we are all attempting to reduce these with better technique plus available products, drying towels included. The choice can seem confusing initially although premium products including tools will always get a mention.

The big high roof on my car required a bigger towel, higher gsm has allowed smaller versions to be produced if they are your requirements.

Pick the one that suits your needs, happy drying.

John Tht.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Microfibre madness


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Found the link....http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=338189

Brilliant towel. Not sure on price now but well worth the money.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i see a lot of members here use the cheap Kent drying large microfibre towel


----------



## GC#65 (Nov 8, 2014)

Just bought the Gyeon Q2M Soft Dryer. 
Pretty good and IMO works better than the Microfiber Madness Dry Me Crazy.
Reasonable price too.


----------



## TrainerFreak81 (Mar 7, 2015)

Seems we have a split decision here then guys. Few votes for the big plush blue ones which are pretty easy on the wallet, against a slightly more pricey products like uber and AF. 

I might take a punt on the blue ones tbh, theyre easy to get hold of so maybe before I take the plunge with the DA I can see if they will hold muster. If they dont I can always buy more shhhhhhhh dont tell the missus.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I've been looking at the purple microfibre madness one but now don't know which to get either. The serious performance one looks great though


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

greymda said:


> i see a lot of members here use the cheap Kent drying large microfibre towel


I have the Kent MF towel which I use occasionally to dry the car and it's fine. It's not that thick but for drying the car it serves its purpose. I pat the car dry so I don't think I need the most plush or expensive towel to dry the car. I also have the Shop 'n Shine MF towel http://www.shopnshine.co.uk/super-plush-drying-towel which is bigger and more plush than the Kent and holds more water.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Asda drying towels are good if on a budget. Cg woolie mammoth is good aswell but if want the best. Get a di vessel as will cause less damage as your not drying your car


----------



## TrainerFreak81 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies. I've got a fair bit of research to do again now :lol:


----------



## Faithfull (Feb 1, 2012)

I've got to say i purchased both a Purple Monster drying towel and a AF Aqua towel. I love AF products and very rarely use anything from another brand but i was disappointed with the Aqua. 

I pre-washed both the Monster and Aqua prior to use but the Aqua keep leavings green flick all over the car, I've washed it a few more times but still no joy. The Purple Monster on the other hand is superb!


----------



## John199 (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm a bit of a newbie to the detailing game but I have been using the Kent drying towels. Cheap and do a great job


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Used to use an uber

Af knocks it out the water by miles though


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I've got a dry me crazy and the AF Aqua Deluxe and now the Aqua is the only one I use, it sucks up water like no other towel I've used 

I initially had the furry car syndrome but after a couple of washes and drying in the drier it's fine now


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Aqua deluxe best towel I've used


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Mikej857 said:


> I've got a dry me crazy and the AF Aqua Deluxe and now the Aqua is the only one I use, it sucks up water like no other towel I've used
> 
> I initially had the furry car syndrome but after a couple of washes and drying in the drier it's fine now


You really need to give it a good rinse to get those fibres off. After that it's heaven I even had a neighbour asking what it was he couldn't belive how it dried the car


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Can't wait to get the AF one.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Oldsparky said:


> You really need to give it a good rinse to get those fibres off. After that it's heaven I even had a neighbour asking what it was he couldn't belive how it dried the car


After a couple of washes its been fine since and its by far the best towel I've used


----------



## TrainerFreak81 (Mar 7, 2015)

I know all about fluff. I neglected to wash my Capro Boas and subsequentely covered my car and the house with orange fluff....... everything thats been in the washer since also gets orange bits on them. Fun times lol


----------



## RichieM (May 11, 2007)

I used my Wooly Mammoth for the first time today; excellent towel, highly recommended.
(i bought it to replace the Dodo Juice Supernatural Towel I bought because that was/is very disappointing)


----------



## macfxd (Jun 15, 2015)

Sorry to hijack this post, I am also looking for a good drying towel. As most users I wouldn't want to spend a fortune. 

P.S Is it just me or anyone see the ressemblence between CYC drying towel and the Shop 'n' Shine towel :doublesho ("blue redline edged towel")


----------

